# Underwear



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I just literally pulled a pair of underwear out of a toilet with my auger.

I told the lady I found some kind of cloth item.

I've pulled loads of things out of toilets, but this is a new one for me.

Once again I failed on the picture. Sorry guys. :sad2:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

No no no! No proof, it never happened!:vs_no_no_no:

Check this out, back in the 2000's as We had to remove old black pipe in apartments and as I'm taking a piece out black water smeared the white painted wall. I asked the woman if she had a rag. She hands me an old pair of her underwear! :vs_whistle::vs_whistle:

The other guy with me laughed so hard while I was trying to wipe the wall with them and I was truly embarrassed!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan said:


> I just literally pulled a pair of underwear out of a toilet with my auger.
> 
> I told the lady I found some kind of cloth item.
> 
> ...


that was the husband trying to get rid of the babysitters underware from the nite before...lol....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

My very first main line back in 1976 I pulled out a pair of undies from the slow kid on the 2nd floor. 

My life changed and I said no more main lines. Wait, what happened?


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Tango said:


> No no no! No proof, it never happened!<img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_no_no_no.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs No No No" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> Check this out, back in the 2000's as We had to remove old black pipe in apartments and as I'm taking a piece out black water smeared the white painted wall. I asked the woman if she had a rag. She hands me an old pair of her underwear! <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_whistle.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Whistle" class="inlineimg" /><img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/images/smilies/vs_whistle.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Vs Whistle" class="inlineimg" />
> 
> The other guy with me laughed so hard while I was trying to wipe the wall with them and I was truly embarrassed!


I’ve had old used underwear Handed to me to be used as a rag.
Crotch stains and all....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Adult diapers from hospice toilets.... always fun.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

OpenSights said:


> Adult diapers from hospice toilets.... always fun.



Baby disposable diapers are no fun. Adult diapers, no thanks.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I have a customer who has an autistic son who was about 8 at the time. One day he $hit his pants so she was washing his underwear out in toilet. She walked away for a second and sure enough the kid flushed them and clogged the toilet. I had to retrieve them with the auger.


----------



## ECH (Jul 27, 2018)

A few months ago I was working with the Commercial guys and we got a call for a clogged urinal at a Jewish Community Center. We BROKE a Rigid urinal auger trying to clear out this urinal.

So we pulled it off the wall, the flush valve piping was crooked as a politician, rusted bolts on the wall mount, etc, etc. We could see something stuck in the hole on the back side of the thing, it took about 15 minutes of using pliers to pull out piece by piece of fabric. Then out comes a small pair of Thomas the Tank underwear.

The name of the Plumber I was working with that day: Thomas...........no joke. We had a chuckle.


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

I have had this happen to me 2 separate times at the walmart in town. We get a lot of drifters through our town and I think they swapped out for some fresh undies and flushed the dirty ones. Lucky me...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

A couple of weeks ago, while in Morocco, I left a part of mine in a public WC. Sneezes can be as dangerous as farts in certain locals.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

I've pretty much seen it all, but the worst toilet clog was in my own house. My youngest daughter (who just turned 36 on Monday) flushed a washcloth, a My Pretty Pony toy, and did a #2 on top. Needless to say I had to replace the toilet.


----------

